# Best pen style deburring tool



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

What's everyone's opinion on the best deburring tool? Reed, Bahco, Pasco? I need a new one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/05751433

Personally I prefer the larger handle ones...
http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/05751102


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Those small ones believe it or not give me tennis elbow.... I dunno what it is but they do


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hillside said:


> Those small ones believe it or not give me tennis elbow.... I dunno what it is but they do


They give me Bass Casting Elbow....

I don't play tennis....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Redwood said:


> They give me Bass Casting Elbow.... I don't play tennis....:whistling2::laughing:



Yaaaaaaa ummm that's what I meant to say hahahah


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Millrose uses Israeli deburring blades, which are the longest lasting on the market. http://cleanfit.com/deburring_tool_70413.shtml


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Millrose uses Israeli deburring blades, which are the longest lasting on the market. http://cleanfit.com/deburring_tool_70413.shtml


This . Plain and simple


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Millrose uses Israeli deburring blades, which are the longest lasting on the market. http://cleanfit.com/deburring_tool_70413.shtml


If you want super long lasting blades try ordering "Cobalt" blades. They will hold up better than HSS on pretty much anything you use them on including cast iron and stainless steel.

I don't worry about using them as I use mine primarily on PVC...

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/02724813


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Step drill and impact. F doin it the hard way.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

What if you are running >2"? I don't have step drills that size.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's not that hard to use a drill. Unless you have spaghetti wrists.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I can use a drill just fine. How big of step bits do you carry? A pen style deburring tool works on any pipe diameter. Also requires no batteries


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd just use a hf quality for 5.99 there's no need for a 45$ Klein. Coppers soft. On a res remodel doin it all myself gets tedious especially when I cut waaaay too much out. But I ream it anyways!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> It's not that hard to use a drill. Unless you have spaghetti wrists.


Cool a 4" step drill in a cordless...

I've always wanted to see that...:laughing:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You def have noodle wrists. Ha


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use a drill and brushes to clean fittings, but only when I'm doing a whole gang bathroom...


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I have way to many power tools in my copper bag. I use m12 copper cutters and 2 m12 drills for brushes. I have used a step drill but I've always had a deburring pen in my bag for those one or two pipes. I left my old deburring pen laying somewhere so I had to go shopping for a new one.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My pocket kn-err....Buck brand deburring tool with stainless blade has lasted quite a while.:whistling2:


----------

